# Shisha-Thread



## Der_G4mer (6. Februar 2014)

Hi,
Wollte einfach mal wissen was ihr schon alles in 'ner shisha geraucht habt.
Meine verrückteste Sache war ein Marmorkuchen, hat aber nicht lange gehalten.

Dann mal los!


----------



## XcTus (6. Februar 2014)

Wir haben mal nen ausgehöhlten Apfel als Kopf genommen, mit Doppelapfeltabak. Quasi Trippleapfel!


----------



## The_Trasher (7. Februar 2014)

Wir haben mal Leberkäse (= Fleischkäse )


----------



## Der-Ork (7. Februar 2014)

Also geraucht hab ich schon so einiges mit ner Shisha. Was ich geschmacklich empfehlen kann sind Steine (nicht die mit Tetrahydrocannabinol) sondern  Was sind Shiazo Steam Stones bzw. Shiazo Steine? - Tabak-Lüge


----------

